# Assai ha shotokan ryu/ assai ryu ha



## Syed01 (Feb 10, 2017)

Greetings. While I was searching internet, I came across this unique form of Shotokan karate called Assai Ryu. Can anyone describe about what Assai ha Ryu is and how it's different from standard shotokan style of JKA/ISKA/Shotokai etc? And if possible it would be really better to give some sort reading materials regarding Assai Ryu like suggesting a book or pdf link. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Feb 11, 2017)

asaikarate.com they even have a blog

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------

